# Sig p238 micro 1911 vs. Smith & wesson bodyguard 380



## ebbs

I'm sure by now most of you have seen the likes of the Sig p238 around Concealed Carry circles. Chris Miller even has a few pics posted of his (before he sold it!!!). Anyway, they've improved the model with a Nitron (fancy talk for really tough) finish and the one pictured here has a laser sight attached. All this for $699 at Sportsman's Warehouse. Pretty steep for sure, but it is a Sig after all. The small pistol fills my hand surprisingly well and has tremendous balance. The laser sight is easy to operate though cumbersome and adds bulk to the already miniscule piece.

Just this week when catching up on some of my gun reading I saw notes for the new S&W Bodyguard series. I didn't catch a release date for them but I thought it was a ways off. Boy was I surprised when the young guy at the gun counter pulled it out as I was eying over the Sig. It has an Insight Laser built into the frame, Double Action trigger only (very crisp, sharp and short though) and is extremely easy to field strip, I did it in the store without any direction in about 10 seconds. The grip is meaty enough for my larger sized hands, and it has good weight, although light, and balance. I'll say overall it's not quite as comfy as the Sig, but the laser appears better and the cost... WAIT FOR IT, is over $200 less than the Sig at $489!







First impressions are outstanding. I think it'll be replacing the Sig on my immediate list to find a replacement for the wife's LCP 380 I've been carrying and HATE.

While most of you will argue (and rightly so) that this isn't enough gun and you'll stick with your full sized autos, that's fine, but as a pastor I need to be completely INVISIBLE with it which means such lightweight comfort I almost want to forget it's there. I can't quite do that with my Kimber regardless of the carry method unless it's during the winter months or I decide to go all "concealed carry vest guy" every day. And I refuse to change the way I dress for the way I want to carry.

Here are the pics to prove it...


----------



## El Gato Loco

Is that a 1911 style slide lock / safety on that? After all the research I have done, I am only comfortable carrying a 1911 style. Sounds crazy, but I just feel better with all of the added safety features.

Sweet little gun for the money though! Thanks for the review!


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Is that a 1911 style slide lock / safety on that?


Why yes, I believe it is. Picture Micro 1911 meets Baby Glock.


----------



## El Gato Loco

That's pretty cool. Would be a lot cooler if it was a 45









A guy here likes glocks but refuses to carry them because of safety issues. So he has a gunsmith install a 1911 style safety on them. I looked at the modification and wasn't sure it was much safer than just stuffing the glock down your pants.


----------



## wvcoyote

good reveiw thanks ebbs


----------



## youngdon

So... Did you buy it ?


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> So... Did you buy it ?


Not yet, Don. I'm passed eyeing it up, just saving up my big nickels to make it happen.


----------



## youngdon

No pressure, but the economy is depending on you ebbs.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> No pressure, but the economy is depending on you ebbs.


LOL, you're a commedian! Aren't you the one whose wife is a VP of some huge restaurant deal?!!!!

In all seriousness, if there's no cash, I don't buy it.


----------



## youngdon

She only buys me guns on special occasions, maybe next wednesday !!

What would you guestimate the trigger pull on that Smith to be ?


----------



## youngdon

I sent this in a PM to ebbs and thought that I should post it here for everyone. Gander Mountain has a Walther PK380 on sale for.....WAIT FOR IT!! $330.


----------



## ReidRH

Pistol Toten Pastor I Love It Ebbs!!


----------



## youngdon

It would be a comfort being as that's the one place I have to sit with my back to the door.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> She only buys me guns on special occasions, maybe next wednesday !!
> 
> What would you guestimate the trigger pull on that Smith to be ?


I didn't think to ask, and I'll have to reference my new G&A to confirm, but if I had to guess I'd say a nice crisp 7lbs on that double action. Also, thanks for the tip on that Walther! I've been peeking at those, but the overall outline of those still feels a little bulky for my taste. Albeit the thickness of the gun and slide itself is anemic at best.

Also, about the Pistol Totin' Preacher thing (thanks Reid, LOL) I pretty much keep it a secret with everyone but my boss, the lead pastor, and the law enforcement officers we have in the church. The Weld County Sheriff attends our church as well as several detectives, deputies and beat cops. The last thing I need is parents freaking out and teens asking "to see my gun."


----------



## ebbs

Got a heckuva deal today on the 380 bodyguard! With any luck I should have it in about 10 days or so. Will be sure to post impressions and shooting report. Here's the link to the closed auction. Made out with some ammo too well below store price.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=186588979


----------



## youngdon

Sweet, nice find ebbs.


----------



## ReidRH

I keep a .380 Pretty Close when at home, Just to keep the wife Strait LOL, I have had if for years just a safety precaution, my usual gun is a Rifle but they are hard to handle inside the house and the .380 fits the wifes hand too! Just for when I have to work nights and she is alone and needs Peace of Mind.


----------

